# LED light question for 46 gallon bowfront



## bk10 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello,
I'm considering a 36" LED light for a planted tank. I'm between the Fluval 2.0 or the Finnex plant plus 24/7. Which would you choose? Any other options to consider? I'm leaning towards the Fluval b/c of the longer warranty but the Fluval seems to have more features. Thanks in advance!


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome to APC, bk10.


----------



## Diyun4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Depends on what kind of plants you are getting.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

I'm not familiar with the Fluval, but use several Finnex fixtures and like them very much. I have the Planted Plus over a 75 gallon Walstad tank, and it gives plenty of light. Many members of our local club use Finnex with good results. If you are interested in saving a little money, most report that the extra features of the 24/7 are of little use in the long term.


----------



## mettadas (Oct 12, 2016)

The Fluval has a three year warranty and is water proof.


----------



## Allyson (Jan 4, 2017)

I agree with Mettadas: waterproof, 3 year warranty, RGB+W programmable. I am finding the RGB+W programmable feature to be invaluable for ramping up blue and red light to your aquarium needs while reducing green light to prevent yellow/orange spectrum crossover which encourages algal growth. There are 10 degrees of freedom for each color. My plants are growing well with R & B at 10 each and G at 3. Hope that helps.

I am very happy to have joined APC!


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome, Allyson! I am glad I joined, too. Great bunch of folks, here.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 10, 2016)

Depends on what kind of plants you are getting. I choose the LED light by its price. The most expensive one for high light plants and I think this rule work for me


----------



## Beerman (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi,
This my first post!
I have a 46 bow as well.
I have a 36 inch ray2 and a 36 inch marineland aquatic plant led. I'm using EI dosing and pushing co2. I have the Ray2 in the front to help get light into the bow area. Is this too much light? Is that leaf curling on what I think is wisteria? I've had this tank for 2 + years, but in the last 2 months have gotten bit by the planted tank fever. Trying to read and learn as much as I can, but seems to be so many variables!!
Thanks!!
Beerman


----------



## Beerman (Jan 24, 2017)

Here is a pic,I hope


----------

